# deck railing spindle spacing



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

we are redoing my sisters second story deck.
what is the max. gap allowed between the spindles ?
i'm thinking there's a 4" code. 
so with 1 1/2" spindle, I can have a 5 1/2" cenerline.
am I right?

Her old deck just had a hand rail at 36" & one 2x4 running along at 18".


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

A four inch ball can'tbe passed between the spindles.


----------



## hooked4life (Aug 16, 2009)

Not sure what you mean about a 5.5" centerline, but yes normally the maximum spacing is 4" sometimes this can vary by township. Be sure when you start putting spindles on to start in the center of two posts so each side when finished has the same spacing. 

Hooked4life


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks guys.
4" is what i thought. but if it was 5 or 6", we were thinking of going bigger for a better view


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

4" max gap between spindles. Like stated earlier, start centerline and work your way out. To speed up the process make a jig from two pieces of 2" x 4" cut 4" long and nail them on a 90 degree angle. This will act as your 4" spacer. Makes the job go a lot quicker and no measuring.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Measure the width of a toddlers head, so it won't go through.


----------



## Flyhack (Jul 12, 2009)

A better view could be achieved with different materials. Steel rod, thinner spindles, and glass can give you a better view. I would go with your local code recommendations. If it's too wide and you get caught, you will be tearing it out and starting over. You will also risk having small ones getting stuck or worse falling through. There is never a good reason to not follow the code.


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Just be careful about spindles, measure the gap from the skinniest part of each spindle, as opposed to the top or bottom. Cant have more than a certain amount of space at any location *on the spindle*. My spindles had been turned down at certain areas (Center area) and the gap was 5.5-6 inches, this was after I installed all of them and the inspector (Auburn Hills) started to give me a hard time about it. He passed it, but only after a bunch of discussion.


----------



## Ausable Junkie (Oct 2, 2002)

When I built my decks, I usually used a 5.25" center-to-center spacing when using 2"x2" spindles. This left 3.75" between spindles. As mentioned before, a 4" ball can't pass through, so choosing a 4" gap leaves a good chance for your railing to fail this test at some point along your rail.

Also, many local inspectors won't pass a starburst or similar pattern with spindles. The close-to-horizontal arrangement of the spindles at the bottom can be climbed like a ladder by toddlers allowing them to reach the top of the handrail.

It sounded like you were going to put them up vertically anyway, but I just wanted to mention it in case you changed your design.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

If my memory serves me right, the spacing has to be less than 4 inches. So a 4" gap wouldn't pass a "picky" inspection. 
I've always used the same method as Big Reds mentioned. Works great, stays consistent and it is the fastest way to install spindles I know of.


----------



## The_Don (Apr 28, 2008)

Rumajz said:


> If my memory serves me right, the spacing has to be less than 4 inches. So a 4" gap wouldn't pass a "picky" inspection.
> I've always used the same method as Big Reds mentioned. Works great, stays consistent and it is the fastest way to install spindles I know of.


Hes spacing his 4" apart. I use the 2x4 method but it doesnt matter how long it is just so the spacing is 3 1/2" that way if 1 warps which most likely it will since treated wood is so wet it still wont go past the 4".


----------



## greyghost (Dec 22, 2008)

Mi code book actually says 4.25 max but that has been ammended to be 3.5". I normally will just use a 5" center and never been turned down by an inspector. Built over 400 decks in my time and never had a fail sticker.


----------



## Rumajz (Dec 29, 2005)

Michigan Residential Code R 312.2

GUARD RAIL OPENINGS: Required Guard rails on Open Sides of Stairways, Raised Floor Areas, Balconies and Porches shall have intermediate rails or ornamental closures which *do not allow passage of a sphere 4 inches* or more in diameter.


----------

